# Ausbildung/Umschulung



## Wirago (6. Dez 2011)

Huhu java-gemeinde.

Ein paar kurze worte zu mir: ich bin 25jahre alt(jung) und hab 2006 meine matura (abitur) im fachgebiet chemie absolviert. bin seit dem in der entwicklung von medizinprodukten tätig.

nebenbei hab ich mich eig immer schon mehr für PCs etc interessiert (eig kA warum ich damals die chemie-schule gewählt hab ^^ ). vor einiger zeit hab ich mim programmieren begonnen, und hab in C#/XNA 2 kleinere 2D-spiele im selbsstudium programmiert.

nun denn, mit der zeit macht sich der wunsch software beruflich zu entwickeln immer mehr breitund deshalb hab ich mal nach diversen abendschulen gesucht. (ein informatikstudium in wien zb kommt wegen fulltime-job leider nciht in frage)

nun hab ich dashier gefunden: BFI-Wien
(warum java und nicht bei C# bleiben? 1) weil java und C# sich imho doch sehr ähneln und 2) gibts iwie immer mehr java jobangebote als für C#/.NET)

nun die frage an euch, vA die, die das beruflich machen. seht ihr das als sinnvoll an?
was ich möchte: nach dem kurs als softwareentwickler einsteigen können um in der branche fuß zu fassen
was ich *nicht *möchte: 3000€ in den sand setzten und n prüfungs-zeugnis haben was in der industrie keinen interessiert ^^


danke vorab für alle antworten


----------



## The_S (7. Dez 2011)

Halte ich für schwer, mit so etwas als Entwickler in einem einigermaßen guten Job Fuß zu fassen. Wenn dann nur mit Dusel oder über Vitamin B. Wenn dich prinzipiell ein Studium interessiert, kannst du bspw. auch ein Fernstudium aufnehmen. Die FernUni Hagen ermöglicht es bspw. auch Österreichischen Studenten Informatik zu studieren. Dauert halt bissal länger, is deutlich anspruchsvoller und wird alles im allen nicht mehr kosten.

Ich denke dein Angebot ist in erster Linie für Leute interessant, die bereits über eine grundlegende Ausbildung (bspw. als Fachinformatiker, staatlich geprüfter Informatikkaufmann, Bachelor, ...) verfügen, sich aber beruflich durch erlernen einer neuen Programmiersprache verändern/weiterentwickeln möchten. Wobei das dann auch deutlich günstiger geht (Selbststudium + Herstellerzertifikat)


----------



## Wirago (2. Jan 2012)

sonst niemand eine meinung zu diesem überaus spannenden thema?!


----------



## Gast2 (2. Jan 2012)

Ich stimme The_S erstmal zu! 

Stell dir vor du suchst einen Schreiner. Es bewirbt sich jemand, der einen Hobel Kurs besucht hat. Zertifiziert hin oder her. Den nimmst du nicht. In einem Informatikstudium ect. lernt man ja noch viel mehr, und das ist imho wesentlich wichtiger als eine konkrete Sprache zu beherrschen. 

Wenn du kein Vitamin B hast und in der Branche Fuß fassen willst kommst du um eine Ausbildung (Fachinformatiker) oder Studium wohl nicht drum rum. 

Bei mir wars zwar auch etwas anders (habe E-Technik studiert) aber mein Studium hatte als Schwerpunkt mitunter Embedded Software Entwicklung. Da kann man dann natürlich schon mehr machen. Habe inzwischen auch einige Jahre einschlägige Berufserfahrung. Aber mit was ganz anderem wirds zumindest mal extrem schwer bis unmöglich. 

Stell dir einfach immer die Frage: "Würde ich den nehmen, oder lieber doch den Informatiker?" (Du wirst immer Mitbewerber haben!)


----------



## SlaterB (2. Jan 2012)

inwiefern das irgendeinen Personaler beeindruckt kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, obwohl Studium und Co. letztlich ähnliche Rituale sind,

zum Java-Lernen an sich helfen 3000 Euro aber nicht, außer man ist unfähig/ knapp an Zeit 
und versucht das Wissen auf anderem als normalen Wege oder mit erhöhten Tempo hineinzupressen,
was ich allgemein skeptisch betrachte, anderseits anscheinend oft genug auf der Welt funktioniert

zum normalen Lernen braucht es ein 50 Euro-Buch und Zeit, jede Seite von links oben nach rechts unten zu lesen, 
dazu Programme ausprobieren usw.,
nicht verkehrt wäre wohl noch ne Community wie im Studium oder als Notbehelf ein Forum wie dieses hier


----------



## Wirago (2. Jan 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> inwiefern das irgendeinen Personaler beeindruckt kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, obwohl Studium und Co. letztlich ähnliche Rituale sind,
> 
> zum Java-Lernen an sich helfen 3000 Euro aber nicht, außer man ist unfähig/ knapp an Zeit
> und versucht das Wissen auf anderem als normalen Wege oder mit erhöhten Tempo hineinzupressen,
> ...



das ist natürlich richtig.
die lerninhalte kann man sich zweifellos selber aneignen, keine frage. nur machts keinen sinn mich als softwareentwickler zu bewerben nur weil ich meine mein selbststudium ist ausreichend. irgendeine art abschluss ist imho unumgänglich :-/

ein bekannter von mir der selbsständiger entwickler ist, meinte, er würde niemandem empfehlen für programmiertätigkeiten informatik zu studieren. angeblich viel zu viel unnützes dabei (mathematik-overkill und so), das kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, nur weitergeben :-/

aber danke schonmal für die antworten


----------



## Gast2 (2. Jan 2012)

Wirago hat gesagt.:


> das ist natürlich richtig.
> die lerninhalte kann man sich zweifellos selber aneignen, keine frage. nur machts keinen sinn mich als softwareentwickler zu bewerben nur weil ich meine mein selbststudium ist ausreichend. irgendeine art abschluss ist imho unumgänglich :-/



Imho ist das was du gepostet hast aber nicht equivalent zu einer Berufsausbildung, gleich jedweder Art.



Wirago hat gesagt.:


> ein bekannter von mir der selbsständiger entwickler ist, meinte, er würde niemandem empfehlen für programmiertätigkeiten informatik zu studieren. angeblich viel zu viel unnützes dabei (mathematik-overkill und so)



Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Bei uns arbeiten als "Programmierer" nur studierte Leute. Teils Informatik und teils Nachrichtentechnik so wie ich.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Jan 2012)

Wirago hat gesagt.:


> ein bekannter von mir der selbsständiger entwickler ist, meinte, er würde niemandem empfehlen für programmiertätigkeiten informatik zu studieren. angeblich viel zu viel unnützes dabei (mathematik-overkill und so), das kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, nur weitergeben :-/


ich beurteile für meine eigene Programmiertätigkeit, dass das Studium dabei auch nicht sehr hilfreich war,
vom Erlangen der Stelle abgesehen,

aber für 3000 Euro einen dubiosen Titel zu kaufen, wenn wir jetzt bei dieser Sichtweise sind, halte ich nicht für sinnvoll,
ok, schriebst du ja quasi schon:
> was ich nicht möchte: 3000€ in den sand setzten und n prüfungs-zeugnis haben was in der industrie keinen interessiert ^^

ich denke ob mit oder ohne dies oder sonstigen Nachhol-Titel, auf jeden Fall mit soliden Java-Kenntnissen,
wirst du (ohne besondere Vitamin-B-Fähigkeiten) erstmal in einem kleinen Bewährungs-Job landen, Junior-Entwicklung,
wenn das erfolgreich ist, ist das der Einstieg, danach ist die Vorgeschichte dann vernachlässigbar,
falls du nichts kannst (auch mit Studium bestimmt oft der Fall), wird das in der Probezeit bemerkt werden..

eine Bilderbuch-Informatik-Studium-Karriere ist ja sowieso ausgeschlossen, es ist der Quereinsteiger-Fall

(allerdings nicht zu sehr auf mein Gerede hören, ich kenne so gut wie gar nichts in dem Bereich,
würde bei Karriere-Themen auch gar nicht antworten wenn du schon nicht nach 'sonstige minder-qualitative Beiträge?' gefragt hättest  )


----------

